# Sirius & TARP?



## DJConan (Sep 14, 2006)

More for entertainment value...



> Sirius Satellite Radio might be saved after all! This is good news for all the Fools who lost (often ridiculous amounts) of money on that stock that we all love to hate. Today, the treasury announced* that the use of TARP money is being expanded to include "any company they deem important to making or financing cars." Which means&#8230;SIRUIS CAN GET A BAILOUT! (Rick Aristotle Munarriz can be heard cheering the in background!)


Full Story...


----------

